# como anillo al dedo



## anapascualina

Hola!!
Alguien me podria decir como se traduce al inglés la expresión *como anillo al dedo*?

Por ejemplo: TU FRASE me viene como anillo al dedo para explicar....
 Gracias


----------



## araceli

Hola:
En mi diccionario lo encontré traducido como:
venir como anillo al dedo = to be just what somebody needed, to suit somebody fine
Y en otro diccionario más viejo:
to fit like a glove; to come in the nick of time
A mí me gusta más: to fit like a glove...
Saludos.


----------



## Ratona

También en el contexto citado se puede decir:
Your sentence is exactly what I was after/looking for

I would use "to fit like a glove" in a sentence where something is attributed to you, or with other clothing... it sounds a bit funny when used for a sentence. This is just my opinion, however. It is a nice expression.

Here are a couple of examples:

-How can you describe how irritating that man is? He's like a mosquito bite!
-Ha ha! yes, that title fits him like a glove (I admit this is quite a poor example!!)

-I just love this coat, it fits like a glove! I'll buy it!


----------



## araceli

Hola Ratona:
Sí, en castellano tenemos la expresión "calzar como un guante" (to fit like a glove), para decir que algo nos queda perfecto, o que se aplica justo a alguien, como dijiste en tus ejemplos.
Para mí son casi sinónimos:
venir como anillo al dedo = calzar como un guante
Saludos.


----------



## Ratona

Gracias araceli, es muy importante saber si se usa una expresión parecida de la misma manera en otro idioma.


----------



## rich7

hi guys, I was wondering how to say this in English, any clues?


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

The first one that comes to my mind is "to a T".  

Something that "fits to a T"  a perfect match.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Tienes algun contexto? Es la frase esa entera?...  Qué significa en español (para nosotros los cuales no lo conocemos...)?

*Like a ring [ to a / on a] finger?*


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Hi Venus!

It's more like a "match made in heaven".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Venus, mi amiga, "como anillo al dedo" lo decimos cuando algo nos ha venido perfecto. Puede ser en muchos sentidos, por ejemplo:
A: No tienes un dolar partido en centavos y necesitas pagar la renta, de pronto un amigo te paga un dinero pero que quedaron que te pagaria mucho despues, se anticipó en el pago y ese dinero "te vino como anillo al dedo".
B: Cuando tienes mucho trabajo y de pronto tu jefe te envia un ayudante, ese ayudante "te vino como anillo al dedo"
Y asi, je je 
Saludos


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Venusita, estoy tratando de pensar en ejemplos para darte.  Dame unos minutitos.

_Fit to a T, perfect match,_ o _match made in heaven_, pudieran parecer diferentes, de acuerdo al contexto, serían "como anillo al dedo".


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Tigger uhhu,

¡Has dado unos ejemplos maravillos!  Llegaron como ¡anillo al dedo!


----------



## VenusEnvy

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Venus, mi amiga,


Hola querido!



			
				Tigger said:
			
		

> "como anillo al dedo" lo decimos cuando algo nos ha venido perfecto. Puede ser en muchos sentidos,


Quiza:
to wind up perfectly
to be perfect



			
				Tigger said:
			
		

> por ejemplo:
> A: No tienes un dolar partido en centavos y necesitas pagar la renta, de pronto un amigo te paga un dinero pero que quedaron (por qué dices "quedaron" aquí?...)  que te pagaria mucho despues, se anticipó en el pago y ese dinero "te vino como anillo al dedo".


The money came just in the nick of time.
The money came in perfect timing.
The money came at the perfect time. 



			
				Tigger said:
			
		

> B: Cuando tienes mucho trabajo y de pronto tu jefe te envia un ayudante, ese ayudante "te vino como anillo al dedo"


The helper came just in the nick of time.
The helper came at the most opportune time.
The helper came at the perfect time.
The helper came in perfect timing.

Todas las respuestas que puedo pensar tienen que ser con "time" porque la cosa que te faltaba te viene "en el tiempo más oportuno". Así expresa la idea?...


----------



## Dorothea

heaven-sent


----------



## VenusEnvy

> Fit to a T, perfect match, o match made in heaven...



Pero, estas sugerencias no significan lo mismo, creo.  
Un *perfect match *o un *match made in heaven *es algo que te queda bien, o que se queda perfecto contigo.

Me parece que algo "como anillo al dedo" te llega en el tiempo mas conveniente, no?...


----------



## Gabino

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigger*
> _por ejemplo:
> A: No tienes un dolar partido en centavos y necesitas pagar la renta, de pronto un amigo te paga un dinero pero que quedaron (por qué dices "quedaron" aquí?...) que te pagaria mucho despues, se anticipó en el pago y ese dinero "te vino como anillo al dedo"._


 
Quedaron dos personas, el que recibe, y el que paga, estoy bien Tigger


----------



## VenusEnvy

doro: Ohhh, sip!

Ejs:
*You're a Godsend!
This money is a Godsend!
*


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pero, estas sugerencias no significan lo mismo, creo.
> Un *perfect match *o un *match made in heaven *es algo que te queda bien, o que se queda perfecto contigo.
> 
> Me parece que algo "como anillo al dedo" te llega en el tiempo mas conveniente, no?...


 
Hi Venus!

That's the beauty of "anillo al dedo".  It can be used to mean, a perfect match, as in to halves that fit together and are a perfect match, or "of a match made in heaven".


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Oh and Venus,

Those example you give replying to Tigger's explanations, also match the "anillo al dedo".  Just more on the same.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

> No tienes un dolar partido en centavos y necesitas pagar la renta, de pronto un amigo te paga un dinero pero que quedaron (por qué dices "quedaron" aquí?...) que te pagaria mucho despues, se anticipó en el pago y ese dinero "te vino como anillo al dedo".


Quedaron=acordaron
Gabino tiene razón

Más que "en el tiempo más oportuno" tiene que ver con ser justamente lo que necesitabas...


----------



## rich7

Sorry for not chipping in before, since I started it all.
Said expression in spanish means that when something is much needed and all of the sudden falls into your lap not only in terms of time but exactly what was wanted.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Hay una expresión en español que dice:
Me viene como anillo al dedo.

¿Existe alguna frase similar en inglés?  No hablo de traducción literal sino de una frase que se use en inglés equivalente a la nuestra en español.

SM


----------



## Miguelillo 87

bueno no es una frase en si. Pero podrías decir "It's perfect for you" sé que es muy formal pero no sé si así te sirva.


----------



## Tay

He escuchado to fit like a glove

Saludos
Tay


----------



## Masood

Tay said:
			
		

> He escuchado to fit like a glove


me quedaría con esta sugerencia o quizá "to suit to a tee".


----------



## ForeverLearning

Tay said:
			
		

> He escuchado to fit like a glove


The expression I've heard/used is "like a hand in a glove"


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchísimas gracias!!!
Que pasen un lindo día.
SM


----------



## rich7

You are a "godsend," actually I post a question like this.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Hola Rich, me alegra que hayamos coincidido en nuestros posts y que las respuestas que recibí puedan serte útiles.  Te confieso que con frases como éstas siempre estoy despistada y nunca acierto a traducirlas bien.  Los amigos del foro son una verdadera bendición del cielo.
Aprovecho para desearte un feliz día ... o lo que queda del día.
Con afectos
Soledad


----------



## Juliomelecio

to be just right, to meet the case perfectly


----------



## Txiri

It fits like a glove, it works perfectly, it´s the perfect solution, it was meant for that ...


----------



## rich7

Another word that I just came across would be "boon".

Not an expression but could fit, Am I right?


----------



## Filologuísima!!

araceli said:


> Para mí son casi sinónimos:
> venir como anillo al dedo = calzar como un guante


I would say "*sentar* como un guante", to be honest...


----------



## Cubanboy

Otra opción:

*------Sounds like a natural fit ----   viene como anillo al dedo
------comes in handy -----------
*


----------

